# When do we get free roamio



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

You have run the 0 Down promotion on and off for years since the premiere was introduced. Its great for people like me who could not afford to pay up front for a DVR, but fitting in an extra $20 x 2 per month is reasonably manageable. When are you going to do this for the roamio? I think it'd be great to have a roamio but theres no way I can afford one at your prices, let alone two, or getting one and adding a mini. I have loved and owned every single one of your products since the series 1. However, the last five years have been very low income for me and I would love to see the roamio on a 0 down or 99 down promotion.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

You do realize this isn't an official TiVo website right? There's a few TiVo employees that frequent these forums but I doubt you'll get a response from them on this request on these forums.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

flashedbios said:


> You have run the 0 Down promotion on and off for years since the premiere was introduced. Its great for people like me who could not afford to pay up front for a DVR, but fitting in an extra $20 x 2 per month is reasonably manageable. When are you going to do this for the roamio? I think it'd be great to have a roamio but theres no way I can afford one at your prices, let alone two, or getting one and adding a mini. I have loved and owned every single one of your products since the series 1. However, the last five years have been very low income for me and I would love to see the roamio on a 0 down or 99 down promotion.


If you just have a cash problem not a credit problem you can do the same thing with a new credit card. Get the new card, buy the TiVos then cut the card up and make payments. If you have good credit many cards come with 0 interest for a year or more and you should be able to buy a base Roamio and Mini with lifetime and amortize the payment over 3-4 yrs for $20-30/mo.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> If you just have a cash problem not a credit problem you can do the same thing with a new credit card. Get the new card, buy the TiVos then cut the card up and make payments. If you have good credit many cards come with 0 interest for a year or more and you should be able to buy a base Roamio and Mini with lifetime and amortize the payment over 3-4 yrs for $20-30/mo.


I've used up my credit about 5 years ago. in short, i do have a credit problem and a credit card isnt an option for me. can't even get a cell phone contract. Tivo's promotion was a god-send for me to upgrade my Tivo HDs. I've barely had the premieres 2 years and now they have roamios. Now i need to replace the premieres with roamios.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

BiloxiGeek said:


> You do realize this isn't an official TiVo website right? There's a few TiVo employees that frequent these forums but I doubt you'll get a response from them on this request on these forums.


dude people need to stop telling me this is not a Tivo site! Its a site ABOUT TIVOS so if I want to make my suggestions and grieveances here I can, because I know Tivo employess lurk this forum and I know they are watching. If they see enough people who want something changed IM sure they will do it.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

flashedbios said:


> dude people need to stop telling me this is not a Tivo site! Its a site ABOUT TIVOS so if I want to make my suggestions and grieveances here I can, because I know Tivo employess lurk this forum and I know they are watching. If they see enough people who want something changed IM sure they will do it.


But you'll never get anything close to an "Official TiVo" response here. TiVo does not maintain or control this site or these forums. If you want to get anything that could be remotely construed as official from TiVo you'll have to actually talk to TiVo, not tivocommunity.com.

Quoted from the main tivocommunity.com webpage:


> © 2008 - 2013 Magenium Solutions - All Rights Reserved. No information may be posted elsewhere without written permission.
> TiVo® is a registered trademark of TiVo Inc. This site is not owned or operated by TiVo, Inc.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

flashedbios said:


> I've used up my credit about 5 years ago. in short, i do have a credit problem and a credit card isnt an option for me. can't even get a cell phone contract. Tivo's promotion was a god-send for me to upgrade my Tivo HDs. I've barely had the premieres 2 years and now they have roamios. Now i need to replace the premieres with roamios.


That is unfortunate.

None of us have anyway of knowing what deals TiVo will offer but they have offered the free TiVo with higher monthly payments deal several times before so maybe when sales of the Roamio start to slow down they will do it again with the base Roamio.

Once you are passed your 2 yr. commitment, you should call and see if they will reduce your monthly payments or if they will replace the units with free Roamios if you continue the higher payments.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

flashedbios said:


> You have run the 0 Down promotion on and off for years since the premiere was introduced. Its great for people like me who could not afford to pay up front for a DVR, but fitting in an extra $20 x 2 per month is reasonably manageable. When are you going to do this for the roamio? I think it'd be great to have a roamio but theres no way I can afford one at your prices, let alone two, or getting one and adding a mini. I have loved and owned every single one of your products since the series 1. However, the last five years have been very low income for me and I would love to see the roamio on a 0 down or 99 down promotion.


Amazon has the base Roamio on sale for $150. Best Buy is giving a $50 gift card with any Roamio purchase. Do a price match at Best Buy and get a Roamio for $150 + $50 Best Buy gift card. I know $150 isn't $99 but taking into account the gift card (sell it if you can't use it), you're pretty close to your $99 target price.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

waterchange said:


> Amazon has the base Roamio on sale for $150. Best Buy is giving a $50 gift card with any Roamio purchase. Do a price match at Best Buy and get a Roamio for $150 + $50 Best Buy gift card. I know $150 isn't $99 but taking into account the gift card (sell it if you can't use it), you're pretty close to your $99 target price.


That best buy idea sounds pretty good. I have other cable related things to deal with right now. Cablecard stopped working and mediacom cant get me another one until next week which means im going to miss the 50th DR WHO special.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

flashedbios said:


> I've used up my credit about 5 years ago. in short, i do have a credit problem and a credit card isnt an option for me. can't even get a cell phone contract. Tivo's promotion was a god-send for me to upgrade my Tivo HDs. * I've barely had the premieres 2 years and now they have roamios. Now i need to replace the premieres with roamios*.


Perhaps this is why you have credit problems? :down:


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

If your premiers are working fine you don't HAVE to upgrade. Plus the Roamio's are so new there are still bugs and glitches getting worked out. Just wait a while, premieres are still working perfect just a bit slower. Really only thing better about the cheapest Roamio is more speed. Unless you get the Pro with 6 tuners and more space for $500 its really not worth upgrading from a premiere.


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

flashedbios said:


> I've used up my credit about 5 years ago. in short, i do have a credit problem and a credit card isnt an option for me. can't even get a cell phone contract. Tivo's promotion was a god-send for me to upgrade my Tivo HDs. I've barely had the premieres 2 years and now they have roamios. Now i need to replace the premieres with roamios.


Do you "need" a Roamio or "want" a Roamio?

There's a huge difference between those two terms!

You'd be better off repairing your credit history. If you can't even get a cell phone contract you've got some serious credit problems.:down:


----------

